# 26G Saulosi tank



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm from Bulgaria and I'm new member of the forum. The 1st thing that I'd like to do is to present my tank:

26G Malawi Mbuna tnak
Lighting: 1х18W Sylvania Aquastar, 9-h day
Heating: Atman 100W
Filtration: Internal filter, 880 l/h. Media - 2 types of sponge + ceramic
Lid: DIY
Ground: 8 kg. coral sand
Hardscape: granite and basalt rocks
Water: 25oC, рН: 8, NO2: 0
Fishes: 8 Pseudotropheus Saulosi (2m + 6f)

Yes, I clearly know that tank like my is tooooo small, but I'm sure that it is not impossible for African cichlids. The simple example is that I already have more than 100 babies from 5 females :dancing: . So, take a look of the shots below and share with me what do you think, please. Every constructive criticism is welcome 














































I'd like to know what do you think about the aquascape. Tnanks in advance.

Best,

Ivan


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like your tank and am surprised that the one pile of rocks is enough to divide territories among the two males. I have a very similar setup but my tank is 29-gallons with two distinct territories. How long have you had this setup? Do you strip the holding females or let them spit in your main tank? I currently have two holding females and wondering what to do since I don't have space for another holding tank.


----------



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

10X NJmomie . As you can see only 1 pile of rocks is enough to divide the territory . The males are 2, but only one of them dominates the tank. The other is sub dominant and he does not has own territory. I have an idea to separate the rocks in order to form 2 territories but still searching for suitable rocks .

The tank is 7 months old. 2 months after the setup 1 female already had fry . Initially I've stripped the females (2 their generations) and then I've stopped because of the babies' tank is full. Nowadays I let the holding females to spit the fry in the main tank and now I have 2 survived babies. If you do not have another holding tank just do not do anything. If every female spit around 20-25 fries, only 2-3 of them have chance to survive. If you still decide to strip the females DO NOT separate them in holding tank. In holding tank let only the fry after the stripping. If you separate the females for 1 week for example, the turning back in the main tank will be fatal for them. The other fishes shell attack them even kill them!

P.S. I have 2 holding females too, but I won't strip them and I`ll let them spit the fry in the main tank ........ again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

70 x 35 x 40 cm. Not so big but enough I think for 8 fishes


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

I had a 4 foot 75 gallon with 2 males and 11 females,the males tolerated each other for about 6 months,after reaching maturity,then there was one,they were both fully colored up,might be different in your set up,since only one male is dominant,the other might know it's place,good luck


----------



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

My dominating male has grew up extremely fast and the 2nd male had no chance to occupy own territory, of course, he stayed uncolored. I hope that I'll be able to divide the rocks more efficient in order to give an opportunity to shape 2 territories and after that I expect the 2nd male to stain.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Ivan_S said:


> The tank is 7 months old. 2 months after the setup 1 female already had fry . Initially I've stripped the females (2 their generations) and then I've stopped because of the babies' tank is full. Nowadays I let the holding females to spit the fry in the main tank and now I have 2 survived babies. If you do not have another holding tank just do not do anything. If every female spit around 20-25 fries, only 2-3 of them have chance to survive. If you still decide to strip the females DO NOT separate them in holding tank. In holding tank let only the fry after the stripping. If you separate the females for 1 week for example, the turning back in the main tank will be fatal for them. The other fishes shell attack them even kill them!
> 
> P.S. I have 2 holding females too, but I won't strip them and I`ll let them spit the fry in the main tank ........ again


Ivan, I am beginning to have the same problem as you. The first set of babies was spit in the main tank and somehow, six of them survived and are beginning to get more brave (venturing out to get morsels of food). The second group of babies are in a baby tank (I stripped the mom for the first time and was able to get 26 babies). Now, I have noticed this morning that there are two other females holding. I am just going to let them spit in the main tank from now and let nature takes its course since I really have no place for the babies (they are very cute though).


----------



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> Ivan, I am beginning to have the same problem as you. The first set of babies was spit in the main tank and somehow, six of them survived and are beginning to get more brave (venturing out to get morsels of food). The second group of babies are in a baby tank (I stripped the mom for the first time and was able to get 26 babies). Now, I have noticed this morning that there are two other females holding. I am just going to let them spit in the main tank from now and let nature takes its course since I really have no place for the babies (they are very cute though).


How known it sounds . Let females spit the babies in the main tank .... it is sad but if you have no place for them, this is the way :? . Since 3 days my holding females are 4. These creatures are machines . Every 35-40 days after the spit they have new fry :fish:.


----------



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

After 1 month pause, for 2 days I have 3 holding females 










... and the master of the rocks


----------

